# ANA Air Miles - Credit Card



## heartface

So I'm fast realising that airmiles are worth something in Japan considering how much a flight costs to go anywhere! Does anyone have any tips on collecting air miles in Japan? I'm thinking of applying for an ANA Visa/Suica but as a non-Japanese speaker I fear this may be a challenge. Can anyone recommend the best way to collect air miles as a resident in Japan?


----------



## Joppa

heartface said:


> So I'm fast realising that airmiles are worth something in Japan considering how much a flight costs to go anywhere! Does anyone have any tips on collecting air miles in Japan? I'm thinking of applying for an ANA Visa/Suica but as a non-Japanese speaker I fear this may be a challenge. Can anyone recommend the best way to collect air miles as a resident in Japan?


Provided you are a long-stay resident with alien card and established employment, it shouldn't be too difficult to get a Japanese credit card, though there is no sure way of knowing whether they issue you one until you apply.
Best way to collect frequent flyer miles is to travel on ANA and other Star Alliance carriers. Anyone can join ANA Mileage Club and you can earn miles in certain stores, car hire operators or hotels, as well as crediting Star Alliance flights such as Lufthansa and Swiss to your ANA account. It will take several intercontinental return trips before you collect enough miles for a free longhaul flight, but you still have to pay taxes and fees.
Go to FlyerTalk - The world's most popular frequent flyer community and ANA Mileage Club forum for expert help and hints.


----------

